# STC-1000 Cheap thermostat wiring guide



## Thyla (May 13, 2011)

Hey,

Just thought I'd made a video tutorial on how to wire up a STC-1000 thermostat. [deleted] 

[ link deleted]Cheers

_we dont allow posts. threads or links on wiring electricals_


----------



## girdheinz (May 13, 2011)

Dodgy Bros Inc.


----------



## JAS101 (May 13, 2011)

while your intension was good - its a bad idea and it breaks the forum rules to give guides on how to wire anything up .


----------



## Red-Ink (May 13, 2011)

Good job mate but not entirely legal either.....


----------



## dickyknee (May 13, 2011)

They are called tin snips
You better hope no one uses your video and gets fried , you may get sued ...


----------



## beeman (May 13, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> They are called tin snips
> You better hope no one uses your video and gets fried , you may get sued ...



Agreed! I hope you have an good insurance policy...


----------



## Colin (May 13, 2011)

we dont allow posts or threads on wiring electricals.



> _General Rule 15 - * No member may make a post, thread or visitor message that encourages others to break any law, or promotes illegal activity *(for example, keeping without a licence, illegally taking animals from the wild, smuggling, *wiring your own cages*, feeding live rodents or freezing live rodents) _


----------

